# scan measurement worries..



## femgoth (Sep 26, 2010)

hello, my other half is getting concerned about growth of our baby during pregnancy.  we have recently had our 20wk scan (19+6) and the measurements are showing things that are making her concerned.  the scanner at the time did not seem concerned, and the computer system also showed no concerns, but having checked online she has found that people with very similar and in some cases not as severe readings, have been refered for further growth scans.

our measurments were;
femur length 29mm
abdominal circ 148mm
head circ 163mm
tcd 19mm.


she is also feeling next to no movement at all.  i have put this down to the anterior placenta, but surely she should be feeling kicking all the time now, we are 22 weeks at this point, and while we can hear what we think is kicking using a doppler machine, she says she is not feeling anything...


anything to ease her mind would be appreciated.

j


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Is there a chart in her notes that plots the growth? If so that will give an idea of how things are, but everything sounds fine, and if there had been anything at all to be concerned about, they would have booked her in for another scan. The Internet has many useful things on it, but also very scary and inaccurate information.
Not everyone feels movement at this stage, the legs and arms often face into the centre of the uterus so it's difficult to feel. We wouldn't be expecting people to be feeling movements every day just yet, everything you've described sounds to be going normally,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## femgoth (Sep 26, 2010)

thank you for your reply.

the only chart we have is some small biometry diagram which looks like this (as best as i can represent)

|---o--+------|  Head circ
|----o-+------|  TCD
|-------+o----|  Abdominal circ
|---o--+------|  Femur length
|---o--+------|  HC/AC

is that the one you mean?  my partner has managed to find other people (on a similar forum) with very similar numbers to us who have beenn refered for additional scans which is why she is getting concerned.  whilst friends of ours who are also expecting are getting midwife meetings every three weeks, we now have to wait until 28wks (6th/november) before we get to speak to our mf again.

again, thanks for your help..

J


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Looking at the chart, everything is all in proportion, which is good, if one measurement is big and another is small, that's when we start to look into things more. The growth charts are also now personalised, so it depends on your wifes height and weight, if she's fairly short and petite, she's less likely to have a big baby. Give the midwife a ring and see if they would give you an appointment earlier to reassure you,
Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## femgoth (Sep 26, 2010)

is the abdominal circ not out of proportion with the rest then?  we assumed the others were all in proportion with the AC being far above.  both of us are tall, both over 6'.

unfortunatly we have tried to get another appointment with our mf, but the only way we have of contacting her is via an answer phone service, which we have been told is listened to once a day, but our messages are never returned.  have tried making an appointment via the doctors surgery, but they will not make us another appointment, and say we need to call the midwife.  its all a bit frustrating realy and causes her to seek advice from other people on open forums.

seems to be a lot of distance between areas of the city, a friend of ours has mw appointments every 3 weeks and has had a few between those as well, yet we seem unable to get one till november.

i will stop ranting now, again thenk you for your reqassurance.

j


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It was probably full of amniotic fluid at the time of the scan so that's why it is a bit on the larger side.  It might be worth ringing the supervisor of midwives on cannot tomorrow, and explaining your problems in reaching your midwife, and she may be able to help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## femgoth (Sep 26, 2010)

ok, we will try contacting the supervisor if she still doesnt get back to us..  again, thanks for your help.

j


----------

